# Forge Intercooler Silicone pipes



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi all, a bit of a long shot but does anyone have or know where I could get some forge intercooler silicone pipes from. 
I bought a second hand r35 forge intercooler from Litchfields which came with the hardpipes but they couldn't find the silicone pipes. Apparently they are no longer made from forge? Also do I have to have a forge header tank to be able to fit the intercooler?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

